
Zendesk new design - DuzDuz
https://www.zendesk.com/
======
mstkrft
Pretty cool design rational: [https://www.fastcodesign.com/3064874/zendesk-
unveils-a-dynam...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3064874/zendesk-unveils-a-
dynamic-new-brand-inspired-by-classic-danish-design)

------
mstkrft
Even better: [https://youtu.be/ewPBVaFfgS4](https://youtu.be/ewPBVaFfgS4)

